# Quilting from the RV



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

You know when I started quilting, we were living in our RV full-time, so I didn't know anything else. Now that I've been spoiled by over 4 years of having a house and great tools at my disposal, I had no idea what a challenge it would be to go back to quilting in the RV!

I did make this tablerunner for the dinette in the RV and just finished it. I used a plate in the cupboard to make the swags in the borders 









Since we had to evacuate out of N.O. due to Isaac, we're home at the moment and I took advantage of that time to cut out two more table runners to work on when we go back... CUTTING out a quilt in the RV is the pits! :happy2:

And having limited internet access... even worse.  I've sured enjoyed being online while we're home.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

:clap: :happy: :bouncy:
Hi CJ......sure is good to hear from you......we have really missed you....
the table runner looks great.......
bopeep


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Really like it. It must be quite some challenge to sew in an RV. Good for you!


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Beautiful work of art as always. It's great hearing from you again.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ - this is how I remember you. Good that you got to be home for a bit to use the good, spacious tools. What machine did you take with you in the RV? The new 221 or a bigger one?

this is another lovely creation by CJ.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I saw the title and thought it has to be CJ! I was also hoping for a pic  It's good to hear from you. Beautiful work as always. I hope you didn't get too much damage from Isaac.
Heidi


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm glad you have the RV to go to during times like this.  I know how cramped it can be, but it's sure nice having a second home. The runner looks awesome!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks girls! Well I won't be tackling any large quilts in the RV I'm sure. I had packed several though, kitted up but not cut, but just can't hardly bring myself to try and starch, press and cut it all out in the RV. Since I have to come home every few weeks to mow and check on things, I figure I'll stay an extra day or two and get another project cut to take back with me! LOL

Angie, I actually took my smaller Bernina with me, since I'm only allowing myself ONE machine in the RV this time.

We left New Orleans Sunday evening, the hurricane didn't hit until Tuesday morning I think? Back in AR, we got a lovely 4.75 inches of rain out of it!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Good to see you CJ--I've missed seeing pics of your beautiful work. Table runner looks great!


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

So glad to hear from you and beautiful work as always. LOL in the RV!!!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

So good to see you back. Love the table runner.

Do you still have your long arm quilter?


----------



## huzzyjr (Apr 21, 2005)

I've been wondering how your doing. Glad to hear everything's ok. Take care.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

So glad you are back! Beautiful work, as usual!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks! Yes still have the long arm, but the darn thing won't fit in the RV. LOL

We're headed back out in the morning, so I'll be back to limited internet access again starting Tuesday


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Please keep in touch!!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Missed you! Love the table runner!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I really miss see all your beautiful quilts.

I have bought a medium long arm on a 12' table. It's an older wood gammill table, but it works for now. 

I've been signing up every day to win a 18" long arm, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Hurray!! CJ is back in the house!! So glad you are okay.. beautiful quilting.. I lived in an RV for several years, and yes,,it's a challenge!! I applaud you..


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

My husband wants to retire next year and live in an RV. My first thought was, how am I going to quilt? I've already been thinking about the cutting and sewing and hope to have it all worked out by the time we really do it. I'm thinking about having my sewing room outdoors. This means I would be cutting only on non-windy days. I have a Singer 401, a portable workhorse, and would leave behind the treadle, the 201, and the Pfaff. I enjoy doing handwork so would probably hand quilt everything, which can be done inside.

You've given me courage!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Beautiful worksmanship, love the pattern! Glad you checked in with us all!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I think if we were going to be in the RV fulltime again, or more often anyway, I would focus on applique projects. Or knitting, which I also enjoy and it's much more portable.

I do know I won't tackle any large quilts in the RV, but with each trip back home to check on things, I'm going to try and cut out a project or two so I can avoid that step in the RV.

Saying that, my quilting interest has really lagged this year. I've only made one quilt other than the little tablerunner, and it hasn't been quilted yet! Quilting for hire seems to have burned me out, I'm hoping the thrill will come back after awhile!


----------

